# Magicone Italian polishing compounds



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

*Magicone* is an Italian manufacturer of polishing compounds. 
This brand is (apparently) used by Ferrari in their factories. 
Who knows this brand or have ever worked with?

http://www.magicone.it/​


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## massarroni (Oct 19, 2012)

a bit late, but i worked with it.(stil do)
i also know that it is used by Aston Martin.

Greetings from The Netherlands


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've heard of it, although never used it in person.

It is one of the brands that Ferrari use at the factory...unfortunately they still can't polish a car if their life depended on it:wall:


----------



## massarroni (Oct 19, 2012)

Chris_Z4 said:


> I've heard of it, although never used it in person.
> 
> It is one of the brands that Ferrari use at the factory...unfortunately they still can't polish a car if their life depended on it:wall:


You're So Right Chris.:lol:

So far as i know is there no distributor in the UK.and the factory forbids us distributors to sell the products through the internet. so that's probably the reason nobody here has used/test it.

Greetings from The Netherlands


----------



## massarroni (Oct 19, 2012)

Here are some Magicone projects of mine.
The the Opel combo is the delivery car.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

This compounds are distributed by former Automagic distributor Belini... some people talk that this is filled by Menzerna but compounds are nothing special.

I talk to some guy this morning about polishing compounds and he mention that someone recommend him this hard compound as superb one step polish capable to made hologram free finish in one step . Results was terrible and after 15min of working he throw bottle to trash....


----------



## massarroni (Oct 19, 2012)

csf said:


> This compounds are distributed by former Automagic distributor Belini... some people talk that this is filled by Menzerna but compounds are nothing special.QUOTE]
> 
> Bellini is indeed the former Automagic distributor and the "producer" and main distributor of Magicone..
> I (of course ) disagree that the products are nothing special.
> ...


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I would love to try some of the polishes used by ferrari.

There is one step product in terms of polishing, and there isn't at the same time.

For instance, no everyday person will see the difference on a perfectly refined detail, to an one steppper like mf system of rd.3.02 etc.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

In which way differs Magicone with, let's say Meguiars M102/M205, Menzerna and Scholl?


----------



## massarroni (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.customcarcleaning.nl/webshop/complete_kits/magicone_4-in-a-row.html


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Try them a few years ago... Really nothing special. Looks similar to Bodymagic/Automagic,Carbrite, Allchem and so on. Mid range polishes not so bad, but compounds is terrible.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

massarroni said:


> http://www.customcarcleaning.nl/webshop/complete_kits/magicone_4-in-a-row.html


40 euro for this???:doublesho I buy better Menz or Scholl...


----------

